# Haven't been here in awhile...tank advice needed :)



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Life got complicated, and, my tanks have been kind of running on auto pilot. Things are good with them

But here is the new 'twist'.

I have the opportunity, this week, to purchase a brand new, 75 gallon Aqueon tank with the full tank stand/cabinet. For 200.00.
All I would need to purchase to go with it is the filter, and heater...
Right now I have a Bio-Cube, 29 gallon, so this is a MAJOR increase for me. I don't like the bio cube very much, and wanted a bigger tank sometime this year, anyhow. 
So.
Any of you using the Aqueon tanks? Do you like them? What's the best/worst thing about them?
Should I jump into this with both feet, because the price is amazing? Or should I wait longer, or look at other options?
ANY advice welcome....
oh, and if I go for this, should I get the Aqueon filter for it? Or is there something else you all like?
(the biocube comes with everythig bult in, I had no choice)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi stranger !

My 220 is an aqueon and I really do like it. I would jump on it at that price as it is a really big savings. When you get a filter for it, look into canister filters or 2 hang on backs. Heaters put 2 in it, easier to regulate in case one goes haywire.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Susankat
my gut reaction is to, of course get that tank, and enjoy the ride... I just want to have a tank that I like. Using two heaters and filters is a good idea, I will have to do some research into what would be best...
what kind do you use?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

For a filter on my big tank I'm using a fluval FX5 rated for a 400 gal tank and a couple of sponge filters. For a 75 if you go with 2 HOB's I would go with aquaclear as the media is easy to work with. On canisters I like the fluval line. Easy to set up and easy to clean, At any rate make sure the filters capacity doubles your tank size and should be ok. Heaters I like the titanium heaters that are fully submersable. Lot easier to hide them in the tank that way.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks! I was just down at my lfs, because the very smart guy I trust was working, and he is totally stoked, and going to help me with this, too. We've decided to use sand as the substrate, for at least part of the tank, as I want to expand my plant collection, and have healthy plants to boot. I am going to start shopping filters and heaters as soon as I have the tank in my possession, I don't want to get ahead of myself. I plan on really taking my time with this set up, so that it's what I want it to be...


----------

